# MCR and colonscopies



## alk@APS (Sep 16, 2011)

I was told by a fellow biller never to bill MCR for a colon or EGD? I had another tell me as long as you have a qualifying dx it is OK (or use a GZ modifier)? I am new to anes billing and I am still confused on the proper and legal way to bill these tests? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 16, 2011)

Check out this website:

http://health-information.advanceweb.com/Article/Understanding-How-to-Code-Colonoscopies.aspx


----------

